# Mobile Coffee: Drip/ Filter



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of setting up a mobile coffee business - a tricycle coffee cart to be precise. My plan is to hit markets, events and the like showcasing local roasteries. I won't be running an espresso machine and want to keep the footprint as minimal as possible so was thinking of running a small grinder off of a suitcase-style generator and boiling water on a gas stove (that's providing there is no electric hook-up, in which case things get alot easier).

I have a 3 cone brew-bar set up using v60s but also plan to have cold-brewed coffee on hand on sunnier days.

I was wondering if anyone had any first hand experience brewing coffee on a busy scale or in a mobile cart environment? Any advice regarding set up would also be appreciated.

Cheers all.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Rompie, sorry I don't have any advice really. I do think it's an interesting idea I have been wondering why their aren't more places not solely focused on espresso based drinks. I'd be very happy to hear how you progress and let me know if I could help somehow.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks jlarkin, might start a little thread soon with my progress. I'm sort of heading down more of a retail beans route, where I'd sell locally roasted coffee and have the v60s set up so people could try filters.


----------

